# [OT] chiavi usb + mp3player

## Tùrin_Mormegil

sto cercando per natale un pennino usb che mi legga anche gli mp3.... ovviamente cerco specificatamente il pennino perchè per i supporti standard ci vogliono drivers che per il mio pinguino ancora nno ci sono.... ho cercato con kelkoo senza troppo successo....

i requisiti sono: almeno 256mb di memoria, possibilmente usb 2.0... magari anche economico  :Razz: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma di solito non dovrebbero dare problemi visto che gli mp3 li metti montando la pennina. O almeno quella del mio amico va cosi' monti con usb-storage e poi carichi gli mp3

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma di solito non dovrebbero dare problemi visto che gli mp3 li metti montando la pennina. O almeno quella del mio amico va cosi' monti con usb-storage e poi carichi gli mp3

  hmhmhm questo è il comportamento di una chiave usb e non di un lettore mp3 normale.... o mi sbaglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> hmhmhm questo è il comportamento di una chiave usb e non di un lettore mp3 normale.... o mi sbaglio?

 

Tu vuoi un pennino usb che legga anche gli mp3 giusto? Se si un mio amico a proprio questo e per mettere gli mp3 monti la chiavetta e nella cartella mp3 li metti smonti e via con la musica

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

forse il mio primo post non era chiaro allora.... è proprio questo che cerco ^^

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> forse il mio primo post non era chiaro allora.... è proprio questo che cerco ^^

 

Io ti sto dicendo invece che (penso) non ci vogliano driver di alcun che. Dovrebbero funzionare con l'usb-storage

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

boh.... cmq credo di aver risolto... http://compraonline.mediaworld.it/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/StoreCatalogDisplay?storeId=20000&catalogId=20000&langId=-1  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Dovrei scartare domani  :Smile:   un lettore mp3 della philips, mi sono informato e il suo funzionamento e' questo, le canzoni si buttano su come una normale periferica usb, poi costruisci un database delle canzoni che ci sono dentro in sqllite in modo che il software dell'apparecchio le legga. Questo e' il funzionamento del mio futuro  :Smile: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ma che filesystem usano le chiavi usb come standard? fat?

----------

## oRDeX

si, le monti specificando vfat come file system. Comunque penso che qualsiasi lettore mp3 non sia altro che un disco usb (usb-storage) che ha anche il lettore. Quindi montabile senza problemi

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

si, ma il mio problema era che su tutte le chiavi usb ho sempre messo ext2 e non credo che si possa fare anche in questo caso  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

ah bhè in questo caso no   :Laughing: 

Comunque il lettore è già pronto, non devi neanche formattarlo,lo monti e ci copi le songs

----------

## n3m0

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> sto cercando per natale un pennino usb che mi legga anche gli mp3

 

USB 1.1 (te lo linko perche' e' un buon prezzo e' penso che 256MB a 1.1 non siano sta tragedia)

USB 2.0

Se ti serve un motore di ricerca del risparmio vai pure qui, se non lo conosci già, è quello che ho usato per tirare fuori i due prodotti su.

----------

## lopio

 *Tï¿½rin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> sto cercando per natale un pennino usb che mi legga anche gli mp3.... ovviamente cerco specificatamente il pennino perchï¿½ per i supporti standard ci vogliono drivers che per il mio pinguino ancora nno ci sono.... ho cercato con kelkoo senza troppo successo....
> 
> i requisiti sono: almeno 256mb di memoria, possibilmente usb 2.0... magari anche economico 
> 
> ciao

 

prova a vedere questo sembra economico e valido

[url]

http://www.pixmania.com/it/it/informatica/pen-usb-mp3/42/6/categorie.html

[/url]

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

quello che ho trovato su mediaworld mi pare sia il migliore in rapporto qualità/prezzo...

packard bell audiokey 1gb con display retroilluminato + reg vocale + auricolari = 99euri... (18h di autonomia con 1 batteria AAA)

----------

## lopio

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> quello che ho trovato su mediaworld mi pare sia il migliore in rapporto qualità/prezzo...
> 
> packard bell audiokey 1gb con display retroilluminato + reg vocale + auricolari = 99euri... (18h di autonomia con 1 batteria AAA)

 

beh non ha la radio -))) sembra proprio carino pero'

Mio fratello che voleva risparmiare e  che come me ritiene di averne abbastanza di 256mb (il  resto sembra superfluo) si e' accontenetato della versione + lenta a 49 euro

----------

## federico

Devo dire che anche io l'ho comprato senza radio, il mio costava sui 200 euro e la versione con la radio costava 30 euro di + , mi sono rifiutato di dargli 30 euro per una radio che di quella tipologia ne vale 5, pensando tuttavia che c'e' nella maggior parte dei cellulari "moderni" la radio alla fine, andando in giro con tutti e due uno e' a posto...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Io ti consiglio un Thomson. Non mi ricordo esattamente il codice del modello.. è un Lyra e poi qualche numeretto.

Caratteristiche: 256mb di memoria, piccolissimo, e la possibilità di aggiungere le schede di memoria (cosa importantissima!)

Costa 110 da Trony

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

porca di una.... all'unieuro hanno solo paccottiglia, da mediaworld hanno.. no, non hanno un accidenti... kelkoo a me  :Sad:  mi sa che aspetterò la fine delle vacanze...

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> mi sa che aspetterò la fine delle vacanze...

 

magari risparmi anche qualcosa.....  :Laughing: 

Cmq per quel poco che ne so io i lettori mp3 basta montarli con USB Mass Storage e metterci i file che ti servono. Se sono mp3 li riproduce, altrimenti no... Ah, come detto sopra, formattato FAT...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

riesumo questo "vecchio" 3d perchè ho un problema con la mia nuova usbstick da 512mb che funge anche da lettore mp3... in sostanza non riesco a montarla.

quando ho cercato di montarla la prima volta, mi diceva qualcosa riguardo al msdosfs, ricompilato il kernel con supporto al msdosfs l'output è questo:

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

bash-2.05b# 

```

mi era già capitato di imbattermi in questo errore, però montando delle iso...

questo è l'output di mount:

```
bash-2.05b# mount

/dev/hda2 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

bash-2.05b# 

```

dmesg | grep usb

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 3-3: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 3-3: new full speed USB device using address 3

bash-2.05b# 

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep USB:

```

# ALSA USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HID_CHMP is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network adaptors

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB Gadget Support

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=y

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SA1100 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS is not set

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST=y

# CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL is not set

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai il supporto per il file system fat? E il charset corrispondente (di solito di default il 437)

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

yep

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

hmhmh mi sa che ho capito dove sta il problema... il fatto è che su questa usbstick ci sono varie partizioni ma il kernel non se ne accorge e quindi da alla stick solo /dev/sda1 mentre invece dovrebbero essere /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 etcc... questa è una gran rottura... qualcuno sa come ovviare al problema? vi allego un fdisk /dev/sda1:

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sda1

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda1: 521 MB, 521771520 bytes

211 heads, 46 sectors/track, 104 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 9706 * 512 = 4969472 bytes

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1p1   ?      192641      210021    84344761   69  Unknown

Partition 1 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(68, 13, 10) logical=(192640, 163, 28)

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(288, 115, 43) logical=(210020, 147, 5)

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda1p2   ?      175306      367959   934940732+  73  Unknown

Partition 2 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(371, 114, 37) logical=(175305, 198, 44)

Partition 2 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(366, 32, 33) logical=(367958, 12, 46)

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda1p3   ?           1           1           0   74  Unknown

Partition 3 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(371, 114, 37) logical=(0, 55, 44)

Partition 3 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(372, 97, 50) logical=(0, 55, 43)

Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda1p4               1      353917  1717556736    0  Empty

Partition 4 has different physical/logical beginnings (non-Linux?):

     phys=(0, 0, 0) logical=(0, 0, 1)

Partition 4 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(0, 0, 0) logical=(353916, 103, 38)

Partition 4 does not end on cylinder boundary.

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> [code]bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sda1
> 
> ...
> 
> Partition table entries are not in disk order
> ...

 

Perché sda1 e non sda?

Marca e modello dell'arnese?

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ho fatto sda1 in quel caso per farvi vedere com'è incasinata la tabella delle partizioni della stick...

infatti se faccio 

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/sda

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sda: 521 MB, 521797632 bytes

211 heads, 46 sectors/track, 105 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 9706 * 512 = 4969472 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         105      509542+   6  FAT16

```

 pare tutto normale, come se facessi 

```
ash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/hda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 158813.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81963220480 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 158813 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          62       31216+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2              63      157010    79101792   83  Linux

/dev/hda3          157011      158813      908712   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

ok?

ma quando faccio 

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk /dev/hda1

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda1: 31 MB, 31965696 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 61 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

```

 è tutto a posto, se invece lo faccio su sda1 è tutto incasinato.. sono poco chiaro, lo so, scusatemi :/

cmq è un Packard Bell AudioKey 512mb

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> ho fatto sda1 in quel caso per farvi vedere com'è incasinata la tabella delle partizioni della stick...

 

La tabella delle partizioni é su sda. Quello che ti fa vedere quando lo fai su sda1 sono dei dati che si trovano  nella posizione in cui ci sarebbe la tabella delle partizioni se si trattasse di un disco e non di una partizione...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

immaginavo di aver toppato qualcosa... comunque non capisco proprio cosa fare... ho provato compilando svariiati moduli scsi e usb ma non cambia un cavolo... e si che ho preso una usbkey perchè sono meglio supportate da Linux :'(

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> immaginavo di aver toppato qualcosa... comunque non capisco proprio cosa fare... ho provato compilando svariiati moduli scsi e usb ma non cambia un cavolo... e si che ho preso una usbkey perchè sono meglio supportate da Linux :'(

 

Al mount gli dici di montare fat o vfat? Se hai provato solo con uno prova con l'altro....

----------

## mouser

Vi assicuro che non tutti i lettori mp3 funzionano a quella maniera!!!

Io ho comprato qualche mese fa uno Chic da mediaworld

eccolo, ma il mio e' rosso

piccolo.... beeeeloooo.... purtroppo non viene visto come pendrive usb.

Devo ancora decidermi di mettermi li a fare le prove, ma quello che ho visto finora e' stato demoralizzante.

Prima di acquistare date sempre un'occhiata su internet per vedere se qualcuno e' riuscito a farlo girare sotto linux... io non l'ho fatto e sono rimasto inc****o.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

si, ma questo è un pendrive! il tuo (che conosco perchè lo ha un mio amico) non lo è (almeno quello che ha lui di chic), ha bisogno di programmi specifici/drivers per trasferire files dal disco e a quanto mi ricordo ci puoi mettere solo mp3 sopra, questa è una usbkey che legge anche gli mp3, per questo mi fa ingriffare.... si dovrebbe montare come una normale usbkey, ma non lo fa e ame tocca trasferire i files dal pc di mia sorella...

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Vi assicuro che non tutti i lettori mp3 funzionano a quella maniera!!!

 

Effettivmanete le audiokey pare che abbiano caratteritiche particolari.

Tuttavia con l'aiuto di google si arriva a questa pagina...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

grazie randomaze, avevo notato quella pagina, ma redhat 9.0 usava ancora il kernel 2.4 quindi la conf è diversa...

 *hansmbakker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> recompile your kernel with the option CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN set ON
> 
> 

 

nel mio .config è già abilitato

 *hansmbakker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> check to which scsi host your device is connected with
> 
> cat /proc/scsi/scsi

 

non ho questo file nè tantomeno gli altri citati nella pagina

----------

